

Show HN:Share funny, crazy, and weird everyday experiences - dhirajbajaj
http://www.bakarbox.com/

======
dhirajbajaj
Hi All, Introducing to you bakarbox.com where people can share their funny,
crazy, and weird experiences ( what we call as "bakar" ).

Filled with features

Voting, Commenting, taggings, profile etc..

please have a look into and it will be great to have your suggestions/
feedbacks (weird ones too).

Clearly its not aimed for any business/startup purpose or something like that
but purely for fun and experience sharing.

i know its much similiar to many other websites But i tried to make it clean
and since it's my first attempt so love to hear what you feel about it.

Love to listen what more it can be?

